# 

## Firiel7

Planuję wentylację mechaniczną, ale nigdy w takim domu (z WM) nie mieszkałam, więc proszę o radę tych, którzy mają i użytkują.
Czy warto zdecydować się na fixy wszędzie tam gdzie nie jest to konieczne? Otwieralne byłyby tylko drzwi tarasowe i okna na piętrze (ze względu na mycie).
Ale na parterze okno w toalecie, w garderobie, w "gabinecie", w pom. technicznym?
Odruchowo wyobrażam sobie otwieralne, no ale wszak wietrzyć nie trzeba...
Co sądzicie, jak macie, i czy zrobilibyście tak znowu?

----------


## dwiecegly

Moja rada, nie rób wszedzie fixów, przynajmniej jedno okno otwierane w pomieszczeniu. 
Mam WM i dom i tak czasami fajnie orzeźwić - nawet jak planujesz klimę.

----------


## Stermaj

Jak zrobiłem WM też myślałem, że nie trzeba będzie otwierać okien. Jednak teraz zmieniłem zdanie. 
Pisałem już o tym na forum, że okna otwierane potrzebne są nie tylko do wietrzenia i ich mycia, ale także z przyczyn bezpieczeństwa, a o tym prawie nikt nie myśli. 
Trza mieć którędy [email protected]#%%$lać jak nie ma możliwości drzwiami. Sam sprawdzałem to w młodości uciekając ojcu przez okno, aby nie dostać w 4 litery  :smile: .
Ponadto wietrzenie po upalnym dniu, jak pozwala na to temperatura, jest o wiele skuteczniejsze przez otwarcie okien niż przez WM, nawet na najwyższych "obrotach"..

----------


## fotohobby

Ja tez latem preferuję otworzyc sobie okno w nocy, nad ranem, czy po burzy

----------


## Elfir

Podstawowa zasada: w danym pomieszczeniu przynajmniej jedno okno musi być otwierane. Jak masz więcej okien w pomieszczeniu, to reszta mogą być fixy. 
Powodem jest to, że żadna wentylacja nie schłodzi ci pomieszczenia tak szybko jak wietrzenie (np. wieczorem po upalnym dniu). Chyba, że planujesz klimę? To wówczas fixy mogą być w pomieszczeniach używanych rzadziej (chociaż łazienkę czasem warto po dwójce szybko wywietrzyć oknem  :Smile:  ). 

Uwielbiam swoje fixy - myje się w minutę, nie trzeba ze szczoteczką do zebów i patyczkami wyskrobywać sadzy z zakamarków, jak w oknie otwieranym. 
Tutaj zaletą jest otwarty plan domu, gdzie gabinet jest aneksem w salonie a nie osobnym pomieszczeniem, bo spokojnie można zwiększyć liczbę fixów.

----------


## mku7i

I ja się przychylę do tych otwieranych okien. W taką pogodę jak mamy obecnie, 20-30 stopni, WM nie schłodzi wieczorem tak szybko i dobrze pomieszczenia jak otwarcie okna. WM bardziej sprawdza się jesienią i zimą, kiedy ma być po prostu świeżo, a nie zimno.

----------


## Pristromer

Na pewno warto zostawić otwierane okna w kuchni w razie jakby się coś paliło na kuchence można pozbyć się naczynia przez okno. Warto tez pamiętać o różnych sytuacjach losowych z prądem  :wink:

----------


## mku7i

> Na pewno warto zostawić otwierane okna w kuchni w razie jakby się coś paliło na kuchence można pozbyć się naczynia przez okno. Warto tez pamiętać o różnych sytuacjach losowych z prądem


Przypomina mi się odcinek TopGear jak pojechali na pole kempingowe. Od kuchenki zajarała się jedna przyczepa, Richard albo Jeremy wyrzucili płonącą patelnię przez okno podpalając przyczepę obok. Tak więc spokojnie z tym rzucaniem naczyń przez okna  :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

Firiel7 - wszystko należy dopasować pod siebie, swoje zwyczaje czy upodobania. 
Mój kuzyn z żoną mają wszystkie fixy od kilku lat w małym (78m2) domku z WM i klimą i im pasuje. Ja buduję nieco większy dla trzech a docelowo dwóch osób i podobnie wszędzie fixy. Otwierane tylko tarasowe i wejściowe z drugiej strony. Tylko wiesz...ja mam za oknami park i mnóstwo ptaków. Dla jednych plus (ten świergot, szum dębów) a dla mnie udręka, kiedy latem skoro świt (grubo przed 5 rano!) taki jeden z pomarańczowym dziobem się rozwrzeszczy a ja mam otwarte okno   :big grin:  Wstaję zamroczony, strzelam z papierowej torebki i próbuję spać dalej, co z reguły się nie udaje.
Jestem też na tyle sprawny, że wybicie szyby w razie potrzeby by uciec, nie stanowi dla mnie problemu...mimo że drzwi czy taras są przecież parę metrów dalej.

----------


## Kaizen

Jakoś mało było pomysłów na wady fixów - i to mi się potwierdza

Otwarcie okna nie zastąpi klimy. A skoro klimę i tak warto mieć, to po co otwierane okna?

W dwóch poprzednich mieszkaniach miałem klimy, WG i otwierane okna. Niestety, okna z jednej strony i ich otwarcie nie wietrzyło sensownie. W praktyce otwierałem czasami, bo wentylacja nie działała w bezwietrzne upały - ale i tak efekty były mizerne.

Przewagi fiksów nad otwieranymi oknami:
- dużo tańsze (zestaw fiksów + dwie albo i trzy klimy kosztuje tyle, co taki sam zestaw okien otwieranych).
- znacznie lepsze U
- trudne do sforsowania przez włamywacza
- więcej światła bo mniejsza powierzchnia profili
- łatwiejsze do mycia 
- szczelniejsze (nawet jak otwierane nie maja nawiewników)
- lepsza izolacja akustyczna (nawet jak otwierane nie maja nawiewników)

Wady otwierania okien:
- wpada hałas (czy to samochody, czy wrzask jakiegoś ptaka o 3:35 rano tak samo zniechęca do otwierania)
- wpada robactwo (OK, można założyć moskitiery i mieć jeszcze mniej światła - tylko co wtedy z wyrzucaniem patelni przez okno?  :wink:   )
- wpada brud 
- wpada smród

Zaletę okien otwieranych widzę jedną - zastąpienie wentylacji (no, powiedzmy - jak uda się zrobić przeciąg, bo w końcu nie mamy kominów jak zdecydowaliśmy się na WM) gdy mamy awarię rekuperatora czy dłuższą przerwę w dostawie prądu. Trudno - muszę wtedy siedzieć na zewnątrz, albo w salonie, gdzie mam drzwi wejściowe na przeciwko tarasowych i mogę zrobić przeciąg.

----------


## kulibob

Uważam że część okien można dać fixy tego nie zrobiłem i żałuje. Jednak to jest pierwszy rok co otwieram rano  okna. Jestem zadowolony żona mniej bo jej było chłodno.


w dzień GWC i rolety i jest ok. W  zeszłym roku samo GWC i rolety wkońcu przestały wyrabiać.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Jestem też na tyle sprawny, że wybicie szyby w razie potrzeby by uciec, nie stanowi dla mnie problemu...mimo że drzwi czy taras są przecież parę metrów dalej.


No nie jestem pewien czy to takie proste jest wybić trzyszybowe okno i przez nie przejść w razie np pożaru i paniki. 
Nie wyobrażam sobie wszędzie dawać fixy. To uczucie że nie możesz otworzyć okna, wyjrzeć przez okno. Jak w bunkrze.

----------


## Kaizen

> To uczucie że nie możesz otworzyć okna, wyjrzeć przez okno. Jak w bunkrze.


Nie wiem, czy kiedykolwiek byłeś w bunkrze i jakie masz szklenia - ja swobodnie wyglądam przez okna. Większość okien mam 180x150cm i fajniej się wygląda, bo perspektywy nie przecinają profile. Estetycznie też mi się bardziej podobają duże tafle szkła.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jednak to jest pierwszy rok co otwieram rano  okna.


Gdzie Ty mieszkasz, że miałeś ponad 45* na zewnątrz?
Ładnie widać na wykresie, jak krótkotrwały efekt daje takie wietrzenie. I nie ma się co dziwić - bo rozgrzanych murów, stropu, posadzki nie schłodzisz tak łatwo. Więc pozostaje nie dopuszczać do ich nagrzania - czyli klima.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Jakoś mało było pomysłów na wady fixów - i to mi się potwierdza
> 
> Otwarcie okna nie zastąpi klimy. A skoro klimę i tak warto mieć, to po co otwierane okna?
> 
> W dwóch poprzednich mieszkaniach miałem klimy, WG i otwierane okna. Niestety, okna z jednej strony i ich otwarcie nie wietrzyło sensownie. W praktyce otwierałem czasami, bo wentylacja nie działała w bezwietrzne upały - ale i tak efekty były mizerne.
> 
> Przewagi fiksów nad otwieranymi oknami:
> - dużo tańsze (zestaw fiksów + dwie albo i trzy klimy kosztuje tyle, co taki sam zestaw okien otwieranych).
> - znacznie lepsze U
> ...


A jak długo mieszkasz w domu z fixami? Ile sezonów ?

----------


## kulibob

> Gdzie Ty mieszkasz, że miałeś ponad 45* na zewnątrz?
> Ładnie widać na wykresie, jak krótkotrwały efekt daje takie wietrzenie. I nie ma się co dziwić - bo rozgrzanych murów, stropu, posadzki nie schłodzisz tak łatwo. Więc pozostaje nie dopuszczać do ich nagrzania - czyli klima.


Klima nie jest za darmo i nie chłodzi za darmo. Klima ma sens ak jest używana do grzania i chłodzenia jeśli normalnie ogrzewasz z COP1

Jednak wietrzenie pozwala utrzymywać wmiarę przyzwoitą temperaturę. Wietrzenie trwało ok 1,5h. od 4:30 do 6:00

Czujnik zewnętrzny jest od północy te piki po 40-45*C to są jak zaczyna na niego świecić.

----------


## agb

Ja z kolei nie po to się do lasu wyprowadzam żeby nie móc otworzyć okna. Robactwo nie jest dla mnie argumentem, bo w mieście jest go co najmniej tyle samo. Mimo wszystko mam też dużo fixów.

----------


## dwiecegly

> A jak długo mieszkasz w domu z fixami? Ile sezonów ?




Dając fixy pozbawiamy sie wyboru. Po co? 
Jak komuś śmierdzi powietrze za oknem albo ptaki nie daja spać to niech tych okien nie otwiera.
Oczywiście dla tych paru procent którzy mają klime z fixami da się zyć ale odpalać klime za każdym razem kiedy chce się ochłodzić? nawet jak to będzie tylko chwila we wrzesniowe poludnie kiedy dom się nagrzeje od słonca? A tak sobie otworze okno wieczorkiem do snu i na pewno będzie to lepsze niż klima cykająca przez całą noc. 
Jeśli ma się duże (szerokie) przeszklenia to może problem z widocznością jest mały jednak wiekszość ludzi ma duży procent wąskich okien a przy dzisiejszej grubości ocieplenia wielkie g... przez nie widać.
 Nawet taki głupi przykład że ktoś wyszedł z domu i zapomniał czegoś zabrać. Otwieram okno i krzykne, a tak muszę dzwonić na komorke albo wybiegać. Idzie sąsiad i chce coś spytać /zagadać - znów musiałbym wyjść z domu przy fixach.

----------


## fotohobby

Ta dyskusja to remake podobnej sprzed paru tygodni.
Z tamtej wniosek wyplywal taki - kto ma WM i otwierane okna, korzysta z tego i je otwiera.
Jak zauwazyl @stermaj:
"wietrzenie po upalnym dniu, jak pozwala na to temperatura, jest o wiele skuteczniejsze przez otwarcie okien niż przez WM, nawet na najwyższych "obrotach"
Kto ma tylko fixy twierdzi, ze otwierane niepotrzebne, bo brud/smrod/halas. 
No, ale to kwesta miejsca budowy domu. 

Oczywiscie klima zmienia postac rzeczy, ale osobiscie - choć finanse nie są przeszkodą, a elektryka jest przygotowana - przez 4 lata jakoś mnie  nic do niej nie przekonalo. 
Mam dwa fixy (ale w grubych profilach ze względów estetycznych), reszta otwierane - budujac kolejny raz zrobilbym podobnie.
Żona trochę na fixy narzeka, bo myjąc okna musi wychodzić na zewnątrz  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Klima nie jest za darmo i nie chłodzi za darmo.


Jak pisałem fixy + dwie-trzy klimy wychodzi podobnie, jak jeden zestaw okien otwieranych. Zamontujesz jedną klimę mniej - to z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy kupisz prąd do klimy na wiele lat (albo dołożysz paneli PV które wyprodukują więcej prądu, niż klima zużyje). W upały klima mi zużywa chodząc non stop 2-2,5kWh dziennie. To maks 100 zł rocznie na chłodzenie gdy masz taką temperaturę, jaką chcesz.




> Klima ma sens ak jest używana do grzania i chłodzenia jeśli normalnie ogrzewasz z COP1


W dwóch poprzednich mieszkaniach montowałem klimy, chociaż w jednym z nich i tak płaciłem za ogrzewanie od m2. Zdecydowanie nie zgadzam się więc z powyższym stwierdzeniem.




> Jednak wietrzenie pozwala utrzymywać wmiarę przyzwoitą temperaturę. Wietrzenie trwało ok 1,5h. od 4:30 do 6:00


Nie pozwala. Wypraktykowane w wielu mieszkaniach (nie we wszystkich mogłem zainstalować klimę) i w kilku domach, w których bywam.
Do tego wstawać o 4:30, żeby wietrzyć? Wolę pospać dłużej - a wietrzeniem niech zajmuje się automatyczny bypass w rekuperatorze.




> A jak długo mieszkasz w domu z fixami? Ile sezonów ?


8 miesięcy. Ale jak pisałem w poprzednich mieszkaniach otwierałem tylko dla poprawienia wentylacji - w domu z WM to jest zbędne.




> Z tamtej wniosek wyplywal taki - kto ma WM i otwierane okna, korzysta z tego i je otwiera.



Mam drzwi tarasowe i na przeciwko wejściowe. Otwieram jak chcę przez nie przejść. W mieszkaniach miałem - nie działało schładzanie. Do wietrzenia nie ma sensu przy WM.




> Żona trochę na fixy narzeka, bo myjąc okna musi wychodzić na zewnątrz


Ja tam myję przy zamkniętych. W mieszkaniu, gdzie nie mogłem myć od zewnątrz zawsze trzeba było bardzo uważać, żeby brud nie polał się po meblach. W jednym miałem taras na całą szerokość mieszkania - tam też myłem od zewnątrz.

----------


## fjoonka866

Moim zdaniem trzeba zastanowić się tak jak pisali poprzednicy na plusach i minusach takiego rozwiązania. Jeżeli chodzi o plusy fixów to jak najbardziej mieszkanie można momentalnie przewietrzyć korzystając z rekuperacji bez nieustannego otwierania i zamykania okien. Fajnie kiedy w domu czuje się, że jest świeżo, a nie czuć zatęchłym powietrzem bo dzieciom czy innym domownikom nie chciało się przewietrzyć bo nocy lub dłuższej nieobecności. Mamy też oszczędności na ogrzewaniu, a tu chyba każdego to ucieszy. Nie ma takich hałasów z zewnątrz co przydaje się jeżeli mieszkamy blisko jezdni. Podobno też jest mniejsza szansa na zamieszkanie w naszym domu pleśni, ale tutaj się nie wypowiem jaka jest różnica, wiem tylko, że ja pleśni nie mam. Jak się ma wątpliwości to fajnie sobie też zamówić darmową wycenę np tutaj  [moderowano] i wtedy po zestawieniu plusów, minusów i ceny obu rozwiązań najłatwiej podjąć decyzję. A najważniejsze i to doradzam na samym początku warto pomyśleć na czym najbardziej nam zależy bo to my będziemy mieszkać w domu i tyle. TO co u kogoś może się sprawdzić u nas może nie do końca zdać egzamin bo będziemy mieli inne priorytety.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam drzwi tarasowe i na przeciwko wejściowe. Otwieram jak chcę przez nie przejść. W mieszkaniach miałem - nie działało schładzanie. Do wietrzenia nie ma sensu przy WM.
> 
> .


No widzisz, to Ty. 
Preferencje mojej rodziny sa inne - biegajace dzieci, pies, ktory kursuje w dwie strony - stąd latem okno tarasowe otwarte caly czas, kiedy jestesmy w domu.

Zona wstaje tuz po 5, otwiera drzwi tarasowe po jednej stronie domu, drzwi z pomieszczenia po drugiej. Dziala to lepiej, niz podnoszenie obrotow reku w nocy.
No i jest za darmo  :wink: 

Po deszczu tez czesto tak robimy. Przyjemniejsze powietrze wpada.

----------


## vvvv

Ja nie mam żadnych fix-ów. a WM mam i klime też mam. Super sprawa nie muszę  rano pamiętać o oknach roletach itp itd i nie mam ciemno jak w norze.  Jak chce to se okienko otworzę  :big grin: 




> Oczywiscie klima zmienia postac rzeczy, ale osobiscie - choć finanse nie są przeszkodą, a elektryka jest przygotowana - przez 4 lata jakoś mnie  nic do niej nie przekonalo. 
> Mam dwa fixy (ale w grubych profilach ze względów estetycznych), reszta otwierane - budujac kolejny raz zrobilbym podobnie.
> Żona trochę na fixy narzeka, bo myjąc okna musi wychodzić na zewnątrz


Elektryka do kilmy to nie wszystko.  :no: 

Jak se wybrałeś fix to je teraz myj, a nie żonę wysyłasz.  :wiggle:

----------


## martingg

Nie po to kupiłem działkę na wiosce żeby się izolować od świeżego powietrza  :smile:  osobiście nie wyobrażam mieć samych fix, zapach skoszonej trawy, ziemia po deszczu, śpiew ptaków rano  :smile:  oczywiście co kto lubi w salonie same fixy + wyjscie na taras i 1 okno w kuchni otwierane w pokojach normalne okna, ale oczywiście co kto woli.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie po to kupiłem działkę na wiosce żeby się izolować od świeżego powietrza


To po co dom? Szałas i hamaczek do integracji wystarczą  :smile: 

Ja zbudowałem dom po to, żeby mieć komfortowe warunki niezależnie od tego, co za oknem - jak zimno, to grzeję, jak gorąco to chłodzę, jak wilgotno to osuszam, jak sucho to nawilżam, jak za oknem PMy, pyłki czy smród to filtruję.

Jak chcę się integrować - to wychodzę na taras albo do lasu.

----------


## martingg

Nie ma to jak czytanie jednego zdania z wypowiedzi.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Nie wiem, czy kiedykolwiek byłeś w bunkrze i jakie masz szklenia - ja swobodnie wyglądam przez okna. Większość okien mam 180x150cm i fajniej się wygląda, bo perspektywy nie przecinają profile. Estetycznie też mi się bardziej podobają duże tafle szkła.


Chodzi mi o to że w pomieszczeniu gdzie są okna nie otwierane mam uczucie klaustrofobii. Sprawdzone podczas podróży w hotelach. Za nic nie chciałbym takiego rozwiązania w domu. No chyba że ktoś mieszka w jakimś przykrym halasliwym miejscu. Dom powinien być trochę naturalny, to nie laboratorium żeby liczyć tylko na rekuperator czy klimatyzator.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jak pisałem fixy + dwie-trzy klimy wychodzi podobnie, jak jeden zestaw okien otwieranych. Zamontujesz jedną klimę mniej - to z zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy kupisz prąd do klimy na wiele lat (albo dołożysz paneli PV które wyprodukują więcej prądu, niż klima zużyje). W upały klima mi zużywa chodząc non stop 2-2,5kWh dziennie. To maks 100 zł rocznie na chłodzenie gdy masz taką temperaturę, jaką chcesz..


2-3 klimy zużyją 2-3 razy więcej prądu niż jedna klima ...
Poza tym 3 jednostki zewnętrzne na elewacji raczej pięknie nie wyglądają i jakby nie patrzeć też hałasują ..
Myślę że bardziej hałasują niż "szum drzew" ...

Co do zużycia to klima ma ten minus że schładza/grzeje dobrze powietrzem jak cały czas działa i optymalna praca klimy polega na jej stałej pracy nonstop.
Mam klimę Gree na R32 i moja klima 3.5KW do chłodzenia zużywa około 300W , ale duuuużo zależy od temperatury na zewnątrz. Jak jest cieplej na zewnatrz tym zużycie prądu wzrasta. 
24 godziny ze zużycie 0,3KW daje około 7,2 kWh ..

Jak dasz 3 klimy to masz już ponad 20kWh dziennie a prąd za darmo nie jest ...

U mnie wieczorem  otwieram okna. Lubię się budzić słysząc śpiew ptaków , tyle że ja nie mieszkam obok dworca kolejowego ...
I raczej odgłosy przejeżdżających i hamujących pociągów do przyjemnych nie należą ...

Klimę mam ale używam jej tylko jak potrzeba a nie na siłę z przymusu ...

----------


## cezary.pl

Mam pół na pół fiksy z otwieranymi oknami. Ze względów pożarowych.

----------


## Kaizen

> 2-3 klimy zużyją 2-3 razy więcej prądu niż jedna klima ...


Skąd taka teoria? Jak mam dwie farelki, to niby zużyją dwa razy więcej prądu? Oczywiście, że nie - szybciej uzyskają zadaną temperaturę i się wyłączą.




> Poza tym 3 jednostki zewnętrzne na elewacji raczej pięknie nie wyglądają i jakby nie patrzeć też hałasują ..


Dlatego od dawna odradzam wieszanie na elewacji. Wibracje przenoszone przez mury słychać. Wentylatorów nie słychać przez fixy.




> Co do zużycia to klima ma ten minus że schładza/grzeje dobrze powietrzem jak cały czas działa i optymalna praca klimy polega na jej stałej pracy nonstop.


Nie ma takiej potrzeby żeby chodziła, jak nikogo nie ma w domu. Wystarczy, jak wystartuje z godzinę-dwie przed powrotem.
Już wrzucałem na FM wykres.




> Wykres temperatury i wilgotności w sypialni, w której jest nawiew. Czujnik był umieszczony w najdalszym od drzwi rogu pokoju. Klima jest w salonie - oddalona od sypialni korytarzem (klima nie dmucha w kierunku korytarza). Punkt w którym jest czujnik jest najdalej oddalonym punktem od klimy punktem w domu. Klima działała między 15:00 a 17:00 a wykres wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> 
> Czujnik trochę zawyża temperaturę przez grzejąc się ESP - ale to nie zmienia skuteczności działania klimy nawet w oddalonym pomieszczeniu i "pod prąd" wentylacji.


Podkreślam - czujnik był tak daleko od klimy, jak to tylko możliwe w moim domu.




> Mam klimę Gree na R32 i moja klima 3.5KW do chłodzenia zużywa około 300W , ale duuuużo zależy od temperatury na zewnątrz. Jak jest cieplej na zewnatrz tym zużycie prądu wzrasta. 
> 24 godziny ze zużycie 0,3KW daje około 7,2 kWh ..


Podawałem średnią z ponad miesięcznych pomiarów. Oczywiście klima nie chodziła cały czas. A nawet włączona cały czas się wyłącza jak osiąga zadaną temperaturę.





> Jak dasz 3 klimy to masz już ponad 20kWh dziennie a prąd za darmo nie jest ...


I gdzie ten chłód znika?

----------


## kaszpir007

> I gdzie ten chłód znika?


Klima nie ma żadnej akumulacji ciepła , więc jak nie jest chłodzone/grzane to szybko zaczyna temepratura w pomieszczeniu spadać/rosnąć.

Dużo zależy tutaj od ocieplenia domu jak i od nasłonecznienia domu ...

W samochodzie jak wyłączysz klimę to temepratura bardzo szybko wzrośnie ..

W USA standardem są klimy kanałowe ktore działają nonstop , bo jedynie taka praca potrafi zapewnić stałą i stabilną temperaturę w domu cały czas ...

U mnie jak jest potrzeba to klima działa nawet kilkanaści godzin dziennie , tak aby mieć stabilną temperaturę. Wieczorami wyłączam i otwieram okna ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Klima nie ma żadnej akumulacji ciepła , więc jak nie jest chłodzone/grzane to szybko zaczyna temepratura w pomieszczeniu spadać/rosnąć.


Co nie zmienia ilości potrzebnego chłodu. Czy masz jedną klimę, czy pięć - to zużyją prawie tyle samo prądu do utrzymania tej samej temperatury.

----------


## vvvv

> 2-3 klimy zużyją 2-3 razy więcej prądu niż jedna klima ...
> Poza tym 3 jednostki zewnętrzne na elewacji raczej pięknie nie wyglądają i jakby nie patrzeć też hałasują ..
> Myślę że bardziej hałasują niż "szum drzew" ...


Ciekawe? 



> Co do zużycia to klima ma ten minus że schładza/grzeje dobrze powietrzem jak cały czas działa i optymalna praca klimy polega na jej stałej pracy nonstop.
> Mam klimę Gree na R32 i moja klima 3.5KW do chłodzenia zużywa około 300W , ale duuuużo zależy od temperatury na zewnątrz. Jak jest cieplej na zewnatrz tym zużycie prądu wzrasta. 
> 24 godziny ze zużycie 0,3KW daje około 7,2 kWh ..
> 
> Jak dasz 3 klimy to masz już ponad 20kWh dziennie a prąd za darmo nie jest ...


Mi klima pobiera ok 2-3kWh na dzień. Oczywiście cały czas nie działa, bo jak sobie zbije temp. to się wyłącza. Taka sprytna. 




> U mnie wieczorem  otwieram okna. Lubię się budzić słysząc śpiew ptaków , tyle że ja nie mieszkam obok dworca kolejowego ...
> I raczej odgłosy przejeżdżających i hamujących pociągów do przyjemnych nie należą ...
> 
> Klimę mam ale używam jej tylko jak potrzeba a nie na siłę z przymusu ...


Ja w upały nie otwieram okien, nawet wieczorem. Po co? 
Kto CI każe wieszać 3 jed. zewnętrzne. Masz coś takiego jak multisplit. Te 20kWh na chłodzenie to chyba dla pensjonatu.
PS. Są tacy co maja prąd  za darmo.  :big grin: 





> Dlatego od dawna odradzam wieszanie na elewacji. Wibracje przenoszone przez mury słychać. Wentylatorów nie słychać przez fixy.


Ja mam taka klimę, że nie słychać -  praktycznie nie wibruje. Taka kultura pracy.  No, ale to "dobra" klima. 





> I gdzie ten chłód znika?


Ja to gdzie? 




> Wieczorami wyłączam i otwieram okna ...


 :big lol:

----------


## kaszpir007

Nie mam  ochoty nikogo przekonywać bo i po co ?

Jak ktoś ma ochotę mieć w domu okna nieotwierane i szczelnie dom zamknięty i lubi nonstop działającą klimę to jego sprawa.

Jednak widać po domach że jednak niemalże wszyscy decydują się na otwierane okna i co o zgroza mają często te okna pootwierane.

Jak dla mnie jak ktoś buduje się na wsi to po to cieszyć się miejscem zamieszkania i naturą. Jak chce się chronić przez naturą i przyrodą to po co dom i po co dom na wsi ? Trzeba kupić mieszkaniu w wieżowcu , najpiepiej najnowszym , tam gdzie nie ma otwieranych okien i być "bezpieczny" ...

Jak ktoś potrafi jedną malutką klimą zamontowaną w jednym pokoju schłodzić dom w 1-2 godziny i utrzymać tą stabilną temperaturę w całym domu to słowa uznania. Widać jakoś w innym krajach aby to osiągnąć montuje się klimy kanałowe lub mulisplity i działają one nonstop ...

----------


## Janekk1234

Ile tych upalnych dni mamy w roku gdzie jest na tyle gorąco że w murowanym domu, dobrze zaizoliwanym, robi się nieprzyjemnie?  Ja szczerze mówiąc w upały spokojnie znajduje ulgę w moim domu a nie ma on klimy tylko zwykłe mury. 
Nie przepadam za pomieszczeniami klimatyzowanymi. Myślę że w naszym klimacie jest to zbędne.

----------


## katka

> Nie przepadam za pomieszczeniami klimatyzowanymi. Myślę że w naszym klimacie jest to zbędne.


Jak to u ciebie, wiekszość rzeczy jest zbedne  :wink:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Jak to u ciebie, wiekszość rzeczy jest zbedne


Co do klimy w domu uważam że nie jest potrzebna w naszym klimacie. Ot co. 
Dom wg mnie powinien być możliwie bezobslugowy i prosty. Że jak wyjedziemy na rok gdzieś i wrócimy to nie będzie jakieś pleśni bo coś nie działało non stop

----------


## dwiecegly

Klima oczywiście jest potrzebna, w naszym klimacie jakies 3 do 4 tygodni w roku. Kwestia czy warto dla tych 20 paru dni pakować w to kasę. Dla jednych warto, dla innych nie. 
Moj sąsiad własnie konczy budowę basenu, niestety będzie gotowy prawdopodobnie kilka dni po sezonie ktory konczy sie u nas kolo 20 sierpnia jesli chodzi o temperatury powyzej 23 stopni kiedy da sie jeszcze kąpac na otwartym powietrzu.  I ten basen który kosztuje zapewne 10 razy tyle co prosta klima w malym domu będzie uzywany przez kilkanascie dni w roku, bo według statystyk upalnych dni w Polsce jest okolo 25 w roku (na polnocy duzo mniej), a on z tych 25 straci i tak polowe bo co roku jedzie na wakację na dwa tygodnie w lipcu lub sierpniu. I dla niego warto wydać te 30-40tyś żeby sie pare razy wykąpać. Dla 99% ludzi nie warto.

----------


## kaszpir007

Rozumie że też w samochodzie klimy nie macie bo przecież te "4 tygodnie" da się bez klimy przeżyć ...

Ludzie robią się coraz bardziej komfortowi i są ludzie którzy nieźle zarabiają.

Kiedyś samochód z klimą to był zbyteczny "luksus". Teraz nikt nie kupi samochodu bez klimy.

Co do basenu to mam znajomych którzy mają basen. Mają kasę i chcieli. Tyle że mają baseny z zadaszeniem i ogrzewane ...

Co do klimy pracuje w mieście w starym budynku w parku. Drzew sporo. Okna średniej wielkości. Ekspozycja sądzę że na północ , bo od 7.00 do 15.00 brak słońca. 

Od czerwca mieliśmy w pokojach 28-30 stopni ... Nie dało się wytrzymać. Mamy montowaną klimę ....

Inne pokoje nie mają klimy i ludzie w tych 28-30 stopni pracują , a Ci co mają okna na wschód/południe to już zapewne mają "fajnie".

Zapewne jakoś "wytrwają" bo nie mają innego wyboru ...

Myślę że wielu by klimę chciało bo wątpie że siedzenie w wysokiej temperaturze sprawia im przyjemność. Problem zapewne jest w pieniądzach albo braku możliwości montażu klimy ...

W domu mam klimę , bo czasami jest mi potrzebna. Jak robi się w salonie zbyt ciepło (powyżej 24-25 stopni) to włączam ...

----------


## Janekk1234

Nie porównuj blaszanego auta z domem, gdzie dom naturalnie daje chłód latem bo tak działa przegroda ścian i izolacja.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie porównuj blaszanego auta z domem, gdzie dom naturalnie daje chłód latem bo tak działa przegroda ścian i izolacja.


Tak to chyba działają zamki o metrowej grubości ścianach i malutkich oknach.
W domach robi się gorąco dosyć łatwo - masz zyski słoneczne i bytowe a nocą niewiele chłodu jesteś w stanie zdobyć. Chyba, że klima  :smile: 
Nic nie zastąpi chłodzenia klimą.

----------


## nowa7

Na 8 okien w domu prawdopodobnie 3-4 będą fixami tylko.... właśnie na elewacji frontowej mam planowane 2 fixy i 1 normalne, więc fixy i tak musze zrobić z wyglądu jak otwierane i cały sens ekonomiczny szlag trafia.

----------


## Lew2

Pomijając inne argumenty (ekonomiczne, bezpieczeństwo itp) zasadniczym argumentem do codziennego użytkowania powinna być odpowiedź na pytanie:

Czy każdy punkt pokoju jest efektywnie owiewany przez zaprojektowaną (zbudowaną) wentylację mechaniczną w każdej konfiguracji temperatur (na polu - w domu)? 

Idę o zakład, że "nie". A skoro "nie", to albo trzeba móc otworzyć okno (wentylacja przez okno też nie zawsze działa!), albo wspomóc ruch powietrza mechanicznie: zastosować dodatkowe wentylatory (nawet najprostszy stojący) lub klimatyzatory z nawiewem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy każdy punkt pokoju jest efektywnie owiewany przez zaprojektowaną (zbudowaną) wentylację mechaniczną w każdej konfiguracji temperatur (na polu - w domu)


A co się stanie, jak jakiś punkt nie jest owiewany skutecznie?

Zanim zaczniesz o wilgoci przeczytaj post #30. I o punkcie rosy.

Jak chcesz, to mogę wrzucić czujnik co2 i wilgotności pod szafki kuchenne gdzie wentylacja słabo działa. Jakoś grzyb i pleśń nie występują nagminnie.

----------


## Lew2

> A co się stanie, jak jakiś punkt nie jest owiewany skutecznie?
> 
> Zanim zaczniesz o wilgoci przeczytaj post #30. I o punkcie rosy.
> 
> Jak chcesz, to mogę wrzucić czujnik co2 i wilgotności pod szafki kuchenne gdzie wentylacja słabo działa. Jakoś grzyb i pleśń nie występują nagminnie.


Ok, racja. Niektóre miejsca mogą nie być owiewane skutecznie i nie mieć wilgoci. Nadmiar CO2 nie wpływa na wilgoć, ale bardzo przeszkadza człowiekowi.  Wystarczy im powolna dyfuzja i słaba konwekcja. Natomiast o punktach owiewanych skutecznie miałem na myśli punkty gdzie przebywa człowiek, a ściślej głowa człowieka (chociaż człowiek oddycha też przez skórę) wentylowane w rozsądnym czasie (a nie, że po pół roku będzie tam wymiana cząsteczek).
Bo wentylacja służy do dwóch różnych celów:
zapobieganie rozwojowi grzybówświeże powietrze dla człowieka

----------


## Kaizen

> Natomiast o punktach owiewanych skutecznie miałem na myśli punkty gdzie przebywa człowiek, a ściślej głowa człowieka (chociaż człowiek oddycha też przez skórę) wentylowane w rozsądnym czasie (a nie, że po pół roku będzie tam wymiana cząsteczek).


Tam, gdzie przebywa człowiek powietrze jest skutecznie mieszne jego ruchem, ciepłem, przeponą - nawet w niewentylowanym pomieszczeniu dyfuzja ma potężne wspomaganie.
Dodajmy do tego kształt anemostatu, który rozprasza strumień powietrza we wszystkich kierunkach zazwyczaj pod sufitem i dostajemy taki efekt - czujnik CO2 ustawiony *w rogu pomieszczenia*, na szafce nocnej (tylko w rogach pomieszczenia wentylacja jest gorsza):

W godzinach 6:00-20:00 reku chodził na 40%.
Zwróć uwagę, na prędkość spadku stężenia CO2 po wyjściu ludzi.

----------


## rania

Uważam, że w każdym pomieszczeniu powinno być co najmniej jedno okno otwierane. Okno otwierane przydaje się zwłaszcza w kuchni, ale też w pralni i WC. My z mężem żałujemy, że daliśmy w kuchni fixa jako jedyne okno. Pozostałe aż tak nie wkurzają, ale i tak wolelibyśmy na miejsce niektórych z nich wersje otwierane. Na początku nam nie przeszkadzały, ale zaczęły po kilku latach. Argument o większej energooszczędności takich okien nie jest aż tak istotny po kilku latach od zamieszkania, a komfort byłby jednak większy. Najgorzej jak coś się przypali w kuchni. Wtedy wygodniej otworzyć okno i szybko pozbyć się dymu. W gorące dni z kolei fajnie by było wieczorem zrobić przeciąg.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Uważam, że w każdym pomieszczeniu powinno być co najmniej jedno okno otwierane. Okno otwierane przydaje się zwłaszcza w kuchni, ale też w pralni i WC. My z mężem żałujemy, że daliśmy w kuchni fixa jako jedyne okno. Pozostałe aż tak nie wkurzają, ale i tak wolelibyśmy na miejsce niektórych z nich wersje otwierane. Na początku nam nie przeszkadzały, ale zaczęły po kilku latach. Argument o większej energooszczędności takich okien nie jest aż tak istotny po kilku latach od zamieszkania, a komfort byłby jednak większy. Najgorzej jak coś się przypali w kuchni. Wtedy wygodniej otworzyć okno i szybko pozbyć się dymu. W gorące dni z kolei fajnie by było wieczorem zrobić przeciąg.


Mądra wypowiedź. Dodam tylko, że wg mnie w każdym pomieszczeniu powinny być minimum dwa okna otwierane  :smile: 

To są bzdury o tych fixach, przecież jak kogoś boli, normalnego okna też nie musi otwierać. Więcej ciepła mu uleci przez szyby nieotwieralne, niż przez zawiasy  :wink:  

I jak puści, oczywiście przypadkiem, delikwent bączka to nie musi wtedy grzecznie czekać na działanie całej mechanizacji wyprowadzająco-odprowadzającej.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Mądra wypowiedź. Dodam tylko, że wg mnie w każdym pomieszczeniu powinny być minimum dwa okna otwierane 
> 
> To są bzdury o tych fixach, przecież jak kogoś boli, normalnego okna też nie musi otwierać. Więcej ciepła mu uleci przez szyby nieotwieralne, niż przez zawiasy  
> 
> I jak puści, oczywiście przypadkiem, delikwent bączka to nie musi wtedy grzecznie czekać na działanie całej mechanizacji wyprowadzająco-odprowadzającej.


No masz.. jak tu zrobić minimum dwa okna w pokojach, gdzie projektant zrobił jedno. Na dodatek u mnie w każdym pomieszczeniu, oprócz salonu połączonego z kuchnią tak drań zrobił  :wink: 




> Najgorzej jak coś się przypali w kuchni. Wtedy wygodniej otworzyć okno i szybko pozbyć się dymu. W gorące dni z kolei fajnie by było wieczorem zrobić przeciąg.


Wentylacja mechaniczna nie daje rady jak się coś przypali?

----------


## Elfir

ja mam fixy by oszczędzić sobie pracy na myciu okien.

----------


## Kaizen

Właśnie usłyszałem opowieść mrożąca krew w żylakach...
Małżeństwo zostało zaatakowane kleszczami we własnym łóżku. Spali przy otwartym oknie za którym gniazdo zrobiły sobie jaskółki. Jak się potem okazało siedlisko również kleszczy.

Miłego spania przy otwartych oknach.

----------


## fotohobby

Ha, ha - widzę, że sezon ogórkowy w pełni  :wink:   :wink: 
Ale dzięki za info, zareaguję, jsk zobaczę pod okapem gniazdo jaskółek :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Właśnie usłyszałem opowieść mrożąca krew w żylakach...
> Małżeństwo zostało zaatakowane kleszczami we własnym łóżku. Spali przy otwartym oknie za którym gniazdo zrobiły sobie jaskółki. Jak się potem okazało siedlisko również kleszczy.
> 
> Miłego spania przy otwartych oknach.


Normalnie szok , dobrze że aligator jeszcze nie wszedł  :big lol: 

A tak serio. Jak ktoś chce mieć pootwierane okna to powinien mieć zamontowane moskitiery w tych oknach , inaczej w domu będzie miał muchy , komary i inne badziewia ..
Ale to chyba nic nowego ???

U mnie śpię przy otwartych oknach a czasami nawet otwieram na oścież drzwi i nic nie wlecialo a mogło bo wieczorami latają koło moich okien nietoperze , mamy wielkie koniki polne , cykady , szerzenie a jeszcze mogły mnie zaatakować rój motyli bo mamy plagę ich w ogrodzie  :wink: 
Dodatkowo mnóstwo jaszczurek ...
A później miałbym stres pourazowy i traumatyczne przeżycia  :big lol: 

Normalnie zabić deskami okna i się nie wychylać , bo jeszcze natura mnie zaatakuje  :wink:

----------


## donvitobandito

> ja mam fixy by oszczędzić sobie pracy na myciu okien.


Elfir mi się wydaje, że jest wręcz odwrotnie  :wink:  Mam jednego fixa na 19 okien i żeby go umyć od zewnątrz będzie trzeba wejść na dach. A gdybym miał wszędzie fixy to w niektórych momentach miejscach musiałbym zamawiać kosz podnosnikowy- bo jak inaczej umyć nieotwieralne okno na kilku metrach.

----------


## Kaizen

> Elfir mi się wydaje, że jest wręcz odwrotnie


Ja z grubsza myje myjka ciśnieniową. Z daleka. Jak chcę dopieścić, to na kij teleskopowy myjka, potem na ten sam kij odkurzacz do okien - i lśni.
A z otwieranymi to się muszę napieścić z brudem zebranym w ramach. Parownica pomaga - ale zabiera sporo czasu i zabawy też sporo. Bez parownicy to była masakra - wiecznie tam było brudno.

----------


## vvvv

> Mądra wypowiedź. Dodam tylko, że wg mnie w każdym pomieszczeniu powinny być minimum dwa okna otwierane 
> 
> .


Dokładnie. Niektórzy  tak mają, co by w *norze* nie siedzieć, jak zaciągną rolety.  :big lol:

----------


## Elfir

> Miłego spania przy otwartych oknach.


To nie są kleszcze jak z lasu, tylko obrzeżek.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir mi się wydaje, że jest wręcz odwrotnie  Mam jednego fixa na 19 okien i żeby go umyć od zewnątrz będzie trzeba wejść na dach. A gdybym miał wszędzie fixy to w niektórych momentach miejscach musiałbym zamawiać kosz podnosnikowy- bo jak inaczej umyć nieotwieralne okno na kilku metrach.


Nie przyszłoby mi do głowy robić fixa w niedostępnym z zewnątrz miejscu.
Ale mycie fixa to 3 minuty. Okno otwierane myję min. 10 minut, z czego większą część czasu zajmuje mi wydłubywanie patyczkiem tych wszystkich PM10 ze szczelin.

----------


## Kaizen

> To nie są kleszcze jak z lasu, tylko obrzeżek.


I co to zmienia? Tak samo przenoszą boreliozę i KZM.

I skąd pewność, że nie kleszcz wędrowny?

----------


## pandzik

Jak masz kszaczory pod oknem to też włażą kleszcze do domu. Zwierzęta przynoszą... A te ptasie gówno jest też dokuczliwe jak diabli.





> No masz.. jak tu zrobić minimum dwa okna w pokojach, gdzie projektant zrobił jedno. Na dodatek u mnie w każdym pomieszczeniu, oprócz salonu połączonego z kuchnią tak drań zrobił


Ja sobie sam zaprojektowałem. We wszystkich sypialniach poza doilną rodziców, mam po dwa okna. Jedno mam zawsze otwieralne.





> Wentylacja mechaniczna nie daje rady jak się coś przypali?


Nie radzi sobie. Tak samo z papierochami itp.  No chyba że masz 4 wymiany na godzinę jak co poniektórzy  :smile: 




> Nie przyszłoby mi do głowy robić fixa w niedostępnym z zewnątrz miejscu.
> Ale mycie fixa to 3 minuty. Okno otwierane myję min. 10 minut, z czego  większą część czasu zajmuje mi wydłubywanie patyczkiem tych wszystkich  PM10 ze szczelin.


Przesadzasz. Wysoko to jest dopiero od drugiego pietra.  mam na pietrze samych fixów balkonowych 5 sztuk...  Jak nie dam rady z dołu to natura pomoże.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jak masz kszaczory pod oknem to też włażą kleszcze do domu. Zwierzęta przynoszą... A te ptasie gówno jest też dokuczliwe jak diabli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sobie sam zaprojektowałem. We wszystkich sypialniach poza doilną rodziców, mam po dwa okna. Jedno mam zawsze otwieralne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cóż...tyle gadania a wracamy do tego co napisałem wcześniej - wszystko należy dopasować pod siebie, swoje zwyczaje czy upodobania. 
U mnie w rodzinie nikt nie pali, ba, znajomi również nie palą, moi koledzy z pracy również. Często to budzi zdziwienie, bo przecież budowlańcy powinni palić i pić  :big grin: 
Nie mam też piętrowego domu a wentylację chciałbym mieć taką jak mój kuzyn- córka z dzieckiem przyjechała, przypaliła mleko, podkręcił reku na wyższe obroty i po kłopocie. Ptaki "śpiewające" skoro świt mnie budzą i wnerwiają, 
Jak będę chciał obcować z naturą, wąchać powietrze po deszczu czy inne kwiatki, to sobie posiedzę na tarasie a mój syn, alergik, będzie sobie siedział bezpiecznie w domu jak okoliczne drzewa zaczną pylić. 
W razie W mam po jednej stronie domu drzwi wejściowe, po drugiej tarasowe.  Wobec powyższego nie widzę powodów do posiadania otwieranych okien  :smile: 
Jak ktoś ma powód by je mieć, niech ma. 
Ale po co kogoś na siłę przekonywać ani go nie znając ani nie wiedząc gdzie i w czym mieszka?

----------


## pandzik

A co o do mnie piszesz?  Ja z 17 okien posiadam 9,5 typu fix.  Na piętrze mniejsze okno w każdej sypialni mam otwierane choćby ze względu bezpieczeństwa. Zawsze można przez nie wyjśc. Można też po staremu otworzyć i coś powiedzieć na ogródek ...   :smile:  

Reku jak już pisałem nie usunie Ci natychmiastowo smrodu spalenizny czy podobnych.  Szwagier ma chyba reku o wydajniści 1000m3/h w malutkim domu.  Do takiego działania potrzebna jest kilkukrotna wymiana powietrza na godzine.

----------


## Kaizen

> Reku jak już pisałem nie usunie Ci natychmiastowo smrodu spalenizny czy podobnych.


Otwarcie okien zazwyczaj również - chyba, że w wyjątkowo sprzyjających warunkach atmosferycznych. A przy bezwietrznej, ciepłej pogodzie nie zadziała prawie wcale.

----------


## pandzik

> Otwarcie okien zazwyczaj również - chyba, że w wyjątkowo sprzyjających warunkach atmosferycznych. A przy bezwietrznej, ciepłej pogodzie nie zadziała prawie wcale.


A ja pisałem , że ma sobie okno otworzyć i nie montować reku?  Ot pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz chyba że pójdziesz w przemysłowe rozwiżania np na poziomie wentylacji lakierni//  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie wieczorem  otwieram okna. Lubię się budzić słysząc śpiew ptaków , tyle że ja nie mieszkam obok dworca kolejowego ...


Lubisz budzić się spocony?




> Niestety w tym trybie nie ma możliowości ustawienia temperatury ani mocy , ale widzę że temepratura w pomieszczeniu jest cały czas 25 stopni , na zewnatrz 32 stopnie. Bez klimy przy zamkniętych roletach jest 27 stopni. Klima mimo że w tym trybie obniża "tylko" temperaturę o 2 stopnie to jakoś powietrza jest dużo lepsza (niższa wilgotność) i dużo bardziej komfortowo jest w domu.
> 
> *Co ciekawe na noc normalnie otwieraliśmy okna i mieliśmy świeże powietrze w nocy , ale zawsze rano budziliśmy się spoceni .*


Czy odpalałeś klimę przy otwartym oknie?

Dziwne trochę, że doświadczenia masz jak moje - a tak bronisz otwierania okien.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Lubisz budzić się spocony?
> 
> Czy odpalałeś klimę przy otwartym oknie?.


Dziwne pytania zadajesz ...

Wieczorami jest chłodniej niż w dzień. Otwieram okna wieczorami gdy temperatura na zewnątrz jest dużo niższa niż ta w domu.
Obecnie w nocy jest od 13 do 18 stopni , więc sporo mniej niż panująca temperatura w domu ...

Klima jest włączana w dzień jak temperatura przy zamkniętych roletach przekroczy około 26 stopni. Wtedy chłodzę salon do około 24 stopni. Wieczorami otwieram okna a klima jest wyłączana.
Mowa tutaj o sytuacjach jak panują olbrzymie upały i jest bardzo ostre słońce cały dzień i w salonie jest około 26 stopni. Jak jest temepratura niższa (24-25 stopni) to klimy nie używam a okna wieczorami otwieram okna.

Oczywiście musi na zewnątrz być temperatura dużo niższa od tej w domu.

Lubię otwierać okna , bo lubię mieć bardzo dużą ilość świeżego powietrza w domu. Nie po to kupiłem działkę w lesie na obszarze "natura 2000" aby szczelnie się od świeżego powietrza odcinać.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Lubię otwierać okna , bo lubię mieć bardzo dużą ilość świeżego powietrza w domu. Nie po to kupiłem działkę w lesie na obszarze "natura 2000" aby szczelnie się od świeżego powietrza odcinać.


I to jest twój błąd!
Kogo obchodzi, że ty masz las za oknem? Z lasu to jeszcze borsuki ci przez komin wpadną i co zrobisz? 
Okien nie otwieraj, bo dostaniesz alergii. Umrzesz. Czy wcześniej, czy później, umrzesz!
A jak będziesz miał wentylację, to i tak umrzesz, ale, kuwa, przynajmniej ze świadomością, że jak wyjdziesz na ulicę, to te pyłki, których nie masz w domu, zabiją cię.
Taki żarcik  :wink:

----------

